# July 2022 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Aug 14, 2022)

Congratulations to @cgw for "1958 Oldsmobile 98", the July 2022 Photo of the Month winner.


----------



## cgw (Aug 14, 2022)

Jeesh, thanks to everyone! Seemed to me a marginally OK, nothing special shot. But acclaim is always welcome!


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2022)

Congrats on the win!   I think it's well deserved! 👏


----------



## CherylL (Aug 14, 2022)

Congrats!  Well deserved!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 15, 2022)

A worthy winner......


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 15, 2022)

Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 15, 2022)

Congrats to you. That is a nice shot.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 15, 2022)

Congratulations, it is a good shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 15, 2022)

very well deserved!


----------

